

Ask HN: How to track performance issues with a test suite - performa

I&#x27;m building robust, scalable software. Or at least I hope I am.<p>So I can write tests that demonstrate certain things complete in reasonable amounts of time.<p>But:
(A) If I write lots of these tests, my test suite is quickly going to grow to the point where I don&#x27;t want to run all the tests on my own machine as I work
(B) A test might take 2x as long to run simply because the machine doing the testing is busy doing other things at the same time, rather than due to a performance regression in the code
(C) Maybe one day our cloud vendor will decide a 486dx2 is the machine our test server will live on, instead of the recent i7 we&#x27;re used to.
(D) It would be nice to see how our code is improving or getting worse over time, rather than just knowing &quot;pass&#x2F;fail&quot;.<p>Is there tooling that takes care of some&#x2F;all of these issues nicely?
======
sumodirjo
you can use jenkins or some hosted CI to run unit tests. For continuous
inspection you can use sonarqube

